

Hackers have gained access to Domino’s Pizza customer details - ESETIreland
http://blog.eset.ie/2014/06/16/dominos-pizza-hacked-change-your-toppings-at-once/

======
smoyer
I don't mind the public disclosure of pizza toppings (high government
officials with perverse pizza topping behaviors should indeed be responsible
for their actions) but what really galls me is that the Dominos Moped is
parked in a clearly marked bicycle lane. Why aren't they being ticketed!

~~~
fuzzix
If a Domino's moped is the worst thing in the cycle lane I think I'm doing
well.

It's usually taxis and broken glass around here.

------
swalsh
Actually that would be pretty great, I'd love if my pizza order could be
shared between the different places I order from.

------
roryokane
Note: the title has been edited. The title used to be “Warning: Your pizza
toppings could now be available to the public”.

~~~
isxek
The old one was sillier and funnier, though.

